# Snoway Down Pressure Problem



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello,

I have an older Snoway Generation 1 with a Fenner Pump unit and a wired joy stick controller. I bought it used and since I've had it the down pressure hasn't worked. When I have the plow down and the stick in float position and hit the down pressure switch the plow goes up! Other than that the plow works perfect. Any ideas out there?

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Bad DP valve, coil, or wiring.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Basher, I have some updates. I tested out the wiring and everything was good. I pulled the DP valve out and found it had aluminum filings packed into it. It wasn't able to slide. I cleaned it up and tried it. Now it definitely applies down pressure, but, the motor runs continuously while in DP mode. I tried to adjust the relief valve and it would apply more pressure for sure but it would never stop motoring. So, it could be the pressure switch, or maybe something else???


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah I'd go with pressure switch. easy way to tell, engage the Dp and unplug the yellow wire.

The garbage in the valve says pull the tank and flush the system to me.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks again. I will flush the whole system. I am tempted to disassemble the pump unit and flush it with a parts washer...


----------

